
HP webOS event roundup. - barredo
http://blog.cocoia.com/2011/hp-webos-event-roundup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cocoia+%28Cocoia+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
flyosity
Nice find in the article: the new Pre 3 uses an IPS LCD display like the
iPhone 4. I'm sure it's beautiful in person.

~~~
wazoox
And a large screen. Though I like my Pre plus, the screen is a bit too small.

------
mcritz
I love webOS and would own a Pre if iPhone didn't exist.

------
jacoblyles
How is the app store for webOS?

~~~
traskjd
How did this miss the point at the one hour 39 minute mark where they announce
they're going to ship WebOS on PC's?

That seems like the MASSIVE announcement in all of this.

<http://t.co/8vNRr4g>

EDIT: Wasn't supposed to be a reply to parent sorry, thought I was replying to
the whole post.

